# 89 chevy 1500 no brake lights



## 89chevy (Aug 24, 2011)

i have an 89 chevy 1500 with break light problems have park lights left/right blinkers and flashers both brake fuses are good and brake light sensor has continuity when switch is not depressed pretty sure i have no power at the brake sensor does anyone have a wiring schmatics for this year model or no another reason this is not working i even jumped a wire from fuse the sesor plug and still no brake lights please help with this problem thanks lights did work before the truck set for two years i am just aggrevated with the situation


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Its either a broken wire or a bad ground.
Clean the sockets and replace any burned out bulbs. Test the brake light switch at the pedal by doing a continuity test, if it fails replace the switch. If power goes through use a test light to probe the ground side of the rear harness. Should you get no power at all use a DVOM to do a continuity test from the brake switch to the rear harness, disconnect the battery and have an assistant press the brake pedal while you probe the molex connector pins to the brake lights. 



post back your findings.


----------



## 89chevy (Aug 24, 2011)

i have tried continuity of brake switch and its good and i ohmed between between the fuse and brake light sesor plug and i have ohms there my meter beeped but i can not get a dc power reading at that plug so i am thinking i need an electrical break down i believe the problem is somewhere between the brake light sensor and the fuses but not sure why i would have ohms there if and not a dc voltage


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Check the grounding. The ground wire leading to your battery to the chassie inclucing the ground bolted to rear end. Check the ground from the alternator to the chassie also.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Are you doing the test with the sensor connected ? if you are the meter is picking up the sensor but the wire connection _from_ the fuse box _to _ the sensor is broken or burned out so there is no voltage on the DC scale.


----------



## 89chevy (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks guys for all the quick replys but unfortunatly none of the fixes you have sugested work so i moved my tilt steering around and what do you no when i hold the colum all the way down the brake lights work but as soon as i release it the brake lights go back off so would anyone have a solution to why my tilt colum would cause the wire to not get pwr i wouldnt even no why the brakes would go thru my column but i did read that on a 94 chevy camaro the brakes go thru the blinker switch would that be even resonable on this 89 gmc 1500. thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Need more information on your truck is it a C or K series 1/2 ton 1/4 ton and what is the engine displacement.


----------

